# New member introductions



## solarchap (Feb 13, 2014)

Greetings brothers, My name is Timothy Winnett I'm from Dayton Oh. I am the current chaplain of #730 Solar Lodge here in Dayton. I have been a Master Mason for 12 yrs. and I also belong to the AASR. Looking forward to experiencing more light with my fellow Brothers. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cacarter (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome solarchap!


----------



## goomba (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## brother josh (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice to meet u brother travel light


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Timothy.


----------



## cog41 (Feb 13, 2014)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 14, 2014)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## dano2880 (Feb 14, 2014)

Great to hear from you

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome Brother Timothy!


----------



## dano2880 (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

